# Top 10 Attractions



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I went to The Headless Horseman last week. It's great this year. There were a lot of hitches in the set-up, but I was also one of the first people to go through the haunts. Thanks to a major accident on the Thruway, they were missing a good number of their actors, so the corn maze and the new greenhouse were a bit empty, but I could see how great they would be. There are a lot of beautiful animatronics in the greenhouse that are still haunting. You really can't go wrong with 7 haunts for $30 a ticket. The whole thing is beautifully paced and the through-story is very consistent and creepy.

The support staff is courteous and the security team was not putting up with any garbage. I saw quite a few punks get caught doing bad things that were then tagged by security and eventually escorted out before they got through all the haunts. That's what you get for line-jumping, graffiti, and flash photography in a haunt.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Trentsketch, Just bought my tickets to Headless Horsemen, Going on Saturday, hayride at 8:45 PM. I love about 30 minutes from there, can't wait.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Netherworld is worth all the hype. I worked there for five years, but even before I worked there, I loved going. I was supposed to be going tonight for their opening weekend, but I had to go out of town on a family emergency, so I'll have to reschedule to another time.

Ben and Billy (the owners of Netherworld) are awesome at what they do, so they really are deserving of all the praise they get.


----------



## CorinneIrene (Sep 18, 2010)

As the others have said, Headless Horseman is fantastic. And I mentioned in a previous thread that I've gone every year for the past 12 or so years. Can't wait to get my ticket for this season! 

I wish I had the time and money to do a road trip tour of these all of these haunts!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Went to Headless horsemen last night. Had an 8:45 hayride. Left the house at 7:00, was there by 7:30. I bought the speed pass ($25) was worth it. Passed the line for the hayride and never looked back. With the speed pass, you can go on the hayride whenever you want, no waiting for your time!

Great time, good haunts. It was cool to see some of the props that people show off here in person. I highly recommend going. The hayride and cornfield (full moon, nice weather) was my favorites. But the one that caught me by surprise was the hallway were the walls inflated and you had to fight (By pushing forward hard) to get through. That was totally unexpected.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been to the Cutting Edge, which as it stands is the worlds longest haunted house. I went during an off season so it didn't have that many actors but it was cool from what I saw.

House of Torment is suppose to be awesome!! I hear their actors are on bungee cords and come at you from the celling.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

My Haunt, Haunted Hacienda, is scheduled to be even better this year, than last year.
We are growing it with new Props, new Scares and new plans.
Even though we do mostly Inflatables, we do try to keep things on the Spooky Side.
We plan to continue to grow things until we have no more room left.


----------



## biggin69 (May 25, 2007)

#12, The Dent School House is a local one for me. I have been every year for the last 5 or 6 years. It is great!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Love the Bates Motel - #2 on the list!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

Was The House of Shock not that good this year? I really want to check that one out.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

I love the Cutting Edge. It is actually open this Saturday and Monday. Always wanted to go to the House of Shock.


----------

